# Biken in Nordostbelgien und im Aachener Wald



## pratt (13. Oktober 2001)

de Prattdreivers Mountainbiketouren in Nordostbelgien 

Hallo 
für Leute die keinen Bock haben alleine zu fahren schaut mal bei de Prattdreivers rein.


----------



## jesusjones (15. Oktober 2001)

HI,habe jetzt durch Zufall Deinen Artikel entdeckt.Bin blutiger Anfänger 
Sind eure Touren dann noch ´ne Nummer zu hart für mich?Alleine fahren ist auch nicht immer der Bringer...komme übrigens aus Simmerath


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pratt (27. Dezember 2001)

Also jetzt im Winter fahren wir immer sonntagsmorgends um 9:00 Uhr.

Wer Lust hat kann gerne mit uns fahren.

Infos, Tourenankündigungen, Tourenberichte usw. findet Ihr auf unserer wöchentlich aktualisierten Homepage unter http://www.pratt.de.vu


----------



## dotheridething (16. Januar 2002)

Wie is das jetzt eigentlich??? 
Machst Du für de prattdreivers den webmaster oder biste selber immer bei den Fahrten dabei?

Mit welchem Programm erstellt Du die HOmepage der "prattdreivers"???

 

mehl back Thomas 

____________________________
- don`t forget: Do the ride thing!!!


----------



## pratt (16. Januar 2002)

Ich bin eigendlich (fast) immer mit dabei. Einer muß ja auch paar Fotos machen.
Im Prinziep fahren wir ja schon Jahre.
Aber es war nicht immer so einfach sich abzusprechen. Wenn Du eine Woche mal nicht mit dabei warst wußte man nicht genau, was die Woche danach abging.
So bin ich auf die Idee gekommen eine HP einzurichten wo jeder sofort immer nachschauen kann wann, wo die nächste  Ausfahrt ist und was auf der letzten Tour  passiert ist (wer war mitgefahren, wieviele km, ...)

Ich erstelle die Webseite mit einer alten Netscape Composer Version.


----------



## dotheridething (16. Januar 2002)

Sorry, dass ich nochmal stören muß; 
MIr fiel auf, daß auf dem Foto von der HOmepage der "prattdreivers" alles 26" - Bikes (MTB`s) abgebildet sind. 

Zwar fahren zwei aus unserem Club MTBs, aber die anderen drei fahren 28" Crossbikes, bzw. ATB`s (Trekkingbikes mit Federgabeln) 
(schon mit recht grobpofiligen Reifen; wenn man das überhaupt bei den dünnen Dingern sagen kann;-)) 

Meine Frage: WIe sieht das aus? Seit ihr ein reiner 26" - Bike Club oder kann ich alle Mitglieder der Individual Pathfinder fragen, ob sie Interesse an einem "Ausritt" mit euch zusammen haben???

Bin mal auf deine Antwort gespannt 
ciao Drake 
(Thomas/IP-Vorstand)


----------



## pratt (16. Januar 2002)

Ist eigendlich egal mit was für Räder Ihr mitfahren wollt.
Jeder ist herzlich zum biken willkommen.

Wie alt seid Ihr eigendlich ???


----------



## dotheridething (17. Januar 2002)

@mio

Also bei uns fängt das bei 16 Jahren, dem jüngsten Mitglied, an und hört bei (laß mich rechnen) meinem Bruder mit 23 Jahren auf. Ich denke mal nach Eurem Bericht auf euer HP dürften wir eigentlich euren Schnitt etwas senken, aber für zu jung halte ich uns nicht, nachdem ich die Teilnahme eines 13-jährigen an euren Fahrten las/sah. 

Bei uns hat wohl jeder Fahrer einen Teamfahrernamen.....Ich weiß, das klingt blöd, aber stärkt ungemein die Gemeinschaft. Es handelt sich hierbei nicht um irgendwelche bescheuerten Nicknames, sondern es sind Namen, die sich stark auf den Fahrstil eines jeden Fahrers bezieht. Leider dauert die Fertigstellung unserer Clubtrikots noch an, aber ich hoffe das erledigt sich auch bald. 

Mir scheint so, als ob wir ein bißchen mehr Vereinsmeierei haben, aber das ist ja auch eine ganz persönliche Entscheidung der Mitglieder des Clubs. 

Falls wir zu jung sind ;-), was ich eigentlich nicht glaube, kannste mir ja mal ne Antwortmail schicken. 

Bis dann 
Drake


----------



## pratt (18. Januar 2002)

Ist schon OK


----------



## dotheridething (31. Januar 2002)

Hi mio!!!
Ich glaube diese Woche is einiges Computertechnisch falsch gelaufen. Nachdem ich bei Dir für den newslätter von "de pratt" nachgefragt hatte, bekam ich auch direkt diesen zugeschickt und zwar zu den beiden angegebenen Email-adressen. Das ist soweit ganz korrekt. 

Nur wunderte ich mich als ich die Anlage öffnete und diese 0Byte enthielt, Du kannst Dir jetzt sicherlich vorstellen wie verdutzt ich war und gespannt den aktuellen Tourbericht erwartete. 

Nicht, daß Du jetzt allen 27 Usern, dan den du den newslätter sendest eine 0 Byte große Datei ohne jeglichen Inhalt geschickt hast. 

Soll keine Kritik sein!!!!  
Read U 
Drake


----------



## pratt (31. Januar 2002)

Ich weiß nicht.
Ich schicke mir zur Kontrolle immer selber eins und mein Anhang war 5,84 KB groß.
Andere haben auch nicht reklamiert. 
Ich weiß nicht, was da schieflläuft.

Aber die Computertechnik sieht man ja auch hier im Forum, einfach 2 Wochen Beiträge gelöcht, weg , verschollen, im Datenhimmel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pratt (31. Januar 2002)

Übrigens,
wenn Der Anhang nicht lesbar ist kannst Du immer auf unserer HP unter " nächste Woche" das Aktuelle, frische Nijuslätter einsehen.


----------



## sebbl (31. Januar 2002)

hey freaks ...wollte nur mal hier - unvergänglich =)
- festhalten: die SONNE scheint ... in AACHEN , jetzt schon über ne stunde!!  
ich geh jetzt schlammwühlen


----------



## pratt (31. Januar 2002)

******* ich muß arbeiten!

Aber Sonntag bin ich auch wieder auf der Piste.
Treffpunkt in Eynatten (B) um 9:00 Uhr an der Kirche


----------



## pratt (31. Januar 2002)

He hier werden ja Wörter zensiert !!!!

anstelle von    *******     sollte es     S-c-h-e-i-ß-e     heißen.


----------



## dotheridething (31. Januar 2002)

Hier is ja richtig was los!!! 
Und wenn ich mir das WEtter da draußen so richtig anschaue, kommen bei mir HOchgefühle auf. 

mio, teile dein SChicksal, sitze nämlich auch noch aufer Arbeit, aber das läßt sich ja auch schon noch beenden. 

Danach gehts bei mir leider heut nicht auf den Trainingskurs, da ich leider nen anderen Termin hab. 

Aber allen die da draußen heut in Aachen und Umgebung heute die SAu aufm Trail rauslassen. 

V I E L   S P A ß 

and don`t forget: Do the ride thing 
Euer Drake


----------



## dotheridething (31. Januar 2002)

Hi ersma!!!

Dies ist ein Versuch einen kranken Biker bei diesem geilen Wetter aufzumuntern. 

Also helft mir mal und schreibt jesus jones mal ein paar motivierende Mails zum Aufbauen und gesund werden. Wie ihr oben lesen könnt, hab ich leider heute keine Chance aufn Trail oder geschweige denn STraße unter die Stollen zu kriegen. 

Also von mir hier ausm STudio schon mal ne supergute Besserung!!!!! 

Keine Panik das WEtter wird sicherlich auch noch ne Nummer besser und dann biste garantiert auch unterwegs 

Nur nich den KOpf hängen lassen.

Viele Grüße an dein Bike.

Guck, daß Du wieder auf die Beine kommst

ciao 
Drake


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dotheridething (1. Februar 2002)

Hey, morgen!!! 
Will hier nich als Alleinunterhalter enden, oder geht Ihr etwa alle so KO ins Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekeeeeeeeeeeeeeeend??????????????????????????????????????????????? 

Drake


----------



## dotheridething (1. Februar 2002)

hi mio
Wieso habt ihr eigentlich letzte Woche nicht eure übliche Tour angetreten???
War das Wetter etwa bei Euch so schlecht - oder was war los???

Bin selbst auch gefahren mit KUmpels, zwar in Allwetterklamotten, aber das is ja nur ne Einstellungssache!!! 

Mehl bäck
Drake


----------



## pratt (1. Februar 2002)

Ich persönlich war Erkätet und am Sonntag ging es mir deswegen ziemlich schlecht .

Meine Bikerkollegen, haben sich um 9 Uhr getroffen und dann die Tour abgesagt weil es überall so naß war und dann nur noch eine Straßenfahrt Sinn gemacht hätte.





Du brauchst gar nicht darauf zu antworten. Ich weiß, was Du sagen willst.

Schönwetterfahrer.

Du hast ja auch recht, aber wir fahren wirklich schon Jahre und irgendwann alle zwei Jahre bekommt man einen Motivationsknick.

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, nur zu fahren wenn mann auch Lust hatt. Weil die meisten Motivationsknicke kamen meistens nach sinnlosen Schlammfahrten.


----------



## dotheridething (1. Februar 2002)

Neeeeeeeneeeee:
Is gar kein Vorwurf und von Schönwetterfahrer mal ganz zu schweigen. Jeder sollte seine MIttel und Wege finden. Der eine öfter der andere weniger oft. 

Außerdem, da Du ja schon länger als ich mim MTB unterwegs bist, finde ich es toll auch auf diese Weise noch Tipps von nem "alten Hasen" zu bekommen.

Is vielleicht sehr sinnvoll, da ich dieses Jahr mein 2. aktives MTB-Jahr abschließe. Nich daß da noch was in die Brüche geht, was auf anderem Wege vermeidbar wäre. 

Bitte mehr von solchen Tipps. 

 

CU
Drake


----------



## dotheridething (4. Februar 2002)

Hi mio!!!
Nach diesem bikerfreundlichen Weekend hab ich mir heut morgen direkt den Bericht über Eure gestrige Tour angeguckt auf der HOmepage. 

Hab ich was überlesen oder habt ihr nicht hingeschrieben wohin ihr gebiked seid???


 

Meine Wenigkeit is wieder mal um en Blausteinsee unterwegs gewesen. Aber das schöne Wetter zieht eben nicht nur Biker an, sondern auch unter anderem INLINESKATER!!! in Scharen. 
Mann, das war vielleicht ein Chaos  

Ab nächster Woche bin ich mit den Kumpels unterwegs, um Kondition aufzubauen für die MOseltour im Sommer. 
Kannste mir irgendwas empfehlen. 
DAs Profil sieht am ersten Tag nämlich ziemlich bergig aus (über Schleiden -> Eifel) Wo kann ich sowas hier in unserer Gegend am besten mit 6 Mann "nachahmen" bzw. mich darauf vorbereiten. 

Worauf muß ich achten, wenn ich mit so vielen unterwegs bin???  

Für Tipps wär ich dankbar. 
CU Drake


----------



## pratt (4. Februar 2002)

Wir waren diesesmal um den Eupener Stausee unterwegs gewesen.

Bei uns in der Gegend sind die Hügeligsten Stellen um den 3-Ländereck und im Aachener Wald  (vom Entenpfuhl bis zum Peltzerturm)

Mehr Tipps kannste haben, wenn Du Dich  mal traust mit uns zu fahren.

Obwohl es hat sich noch nie einer beklagt wenn er mit uns gefahren ist und die meisten sind auch öfters mit uns gefahren.


----------



## dotheridething (5. Februar 2002)

Datt klingt ja jetzt so als hät ich nich die Traute mit euch zu fahren. 

 

Will dieses Mißverständnis mal aufklären:
 
Habe über Weihnachten an meinem ersten Eigenbau rumgeschraubt. Da ich momentan noch Probleme mit dem Steuersatz, Sattelstütze und dem Umwerfer hab, scheue ich momentan noch Gelände, das ich nich so genau kenne, bzw. fahre ich momentan lieber etwas flacheres, da ich die Kette selbst auf die drei Kettenblätter legen muß und dann relativ eingeschränkt bin mit meiner Gangwahl.  

Jaja, klingt jetzt alles ein bißchen kurios, ich weiß, aber jetz weißte zumindest den Grund, warum ich mich noch vor nem gemeinsamen Ausritt scheue. 

Außerdem hab ich nich die richtige Gelegenheit zu eurem Treffpunkt Sonntags 9:00 Uhr Eynatten Parkplatz Kirche zu kommen. Das betrifft Transportmöglichkeit und en bißchen die Uhrzeit spielt ehrlich gesagt auch mit. 

Wie lange seid ihr eigentlich dann so unterwegs???

Do the ride thing - Drake


----------



## pratt (7. Februar 2002)

So 12:00 - 13:00 sind wir meist wieder zurück.
Je nach Tour, Pannenhäufigkeit usw.

Übrigens:  Alaaf!!!


----------



## dotheridething (13. Februar 2002)

Hi - Karneval gut überstanden ????????????????

Laß mal den Neugierigen raushängen: 
Wo fahrt ihr denn diesen Sonntag hin???

Fahren die meisten von Euch in kurzen oder langen Hosen???
(hab leider jetz die Bilder hier nich auf der Arbeit von euren letzten Touren - die sin zuhaus aufm Rechner)

Könntest Du mir nen Tipp geben, wie ich mim Bike am besten zu eurem Treffpunkt in Eynatten an der Kirche kommen kann!!!

Ich komme aus Eschweiler. 




Komme ich da am besten über Steinbachshochwald (Aachener Land Raststätte) dann Aachener Wald??? 

mehl bäck 
Danke 
Drake - do the ride thing


----------



## pratt (13. Februar 2002)

Wo wir hinfahren wird immer mitden Teilnehmern vor Ort bestimmt (ich vermute diese Woche wieder Richtung Roetgen.
Die meisten fahren noch in langen Hosen (diese Memmen)
Am besten fährst Du mit dem Auto über die Autobahn > Aachener Kreuz > Richtung Lüttich > 1. Ausfahrt hinter der Grenze Eynatten > wir stehen auf dem Parkplatz an der Kirche um 9:00 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zymotic (8. März 2002)

Hi ihr Bike Freaks !

Ich fahre jetzt seit 4 Jahren MTB und bin ein Mitglied der Kelmiser "Funbikers".  Uns erkennt man im Dreiländer- und Aachener Wald schnell.  Schwarz/gelbes Equipment tragen wir
alle !

Unser Klub besteht aus +/- 20 Mitglieder, davon fahren ca. 5-10 jedes Wochenende.

Wäre doch mal nett wenn wir uns treffen könnten !

CU


----------



## pratt (8. März 2002)

Ich habe schon von euch gehört.
Aber richtig getroffen haben wir uns noch nicht.

Natürlich können wir mal zusammen fahren.
Wenn Ihr immer den gleichen Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit habt kann ich das auch auf unserer HP veröffentlichen.

Wir fahren meistens Sonntag Vormittag und jetzt mit der Sonmmerzeit (ab 4. April) Donnerstags Abends ab 18:00 Uhr.


----------



## JekyllFreerider (9. März 2002)

Hi !

Wir fahren ebenfalls am Sonntag vormittag, und ab Sommerzeit auch Mittwoch und Samstag !

Meistens haben wir auch eine Gruppe mit Jugendlichen, wo auch Erwachsene mitfahren, die ganz locker fahren wollen ...

Ich werde es bei uns ansprechen, Deine Homepage habe ich schon am Sekretär weitergeleitet, so dass wir immer informiert sind.  Die HP ist übringens ein gutes Vorbild für MTB Kommunikation in Ostbelgien, tolle Idee.  Werden wir auch demnächst erstellen ...

Ich melde mich dann wenn's soweit ist.  Bis dann viel Spass noch im besten Bike Revier Belgien's !  ;o)))

PS :  Ups, habe noch den alten Nick verwendet !

CU

Zymotic


----------



## Monzetti (4. Mai 2002)

Hallo ihrs ...

Ich komme zwar aus Bayern - bin jedoch beruflich häufig bei Freunden in Krefeld...

Wer kennt ein MTB-Revier, welches man von dort aus mit dem Auto - naja sagen wir mal innerhalb einer Stunde Fahrtzeit - erreichen kann...

Ich habe jetzt hier schon ein wenig über Aachen gelesen...

Gibt es spezielle Links über die man sich ein wenig belesen kann? - Tourenbeschreibungen? - Kartenmaterial?

Wäre euch echt dankbar für einen Tip!!!

Bis denne und Grüße aus Bayern...

Monzetti


----------



## THREE60 (6. Mai 2002)

dh-mäßig hat Krefeld ja selber was. Ansonsten 3Ländereck oder Pott.
Was willste den fahren?

Ralf


----------



## Monzetti (8. Mai 2002)

Hmmm - ich sitze hier gerade in Krefeld und schaue aus dem Fenster....

Also DH-Mässig habe ich bisher nur eine Rolltreppe in die U-Bahn entdeckt... 

Wo soll denn das sein? - Das nächste bergige Terrain sind glaub ich die Lüchener Höhen (oder so ähnlich)...

Also es sollten so mittelschwere Touren sein - also ohne grössere Sprünge wenns geht - wir sind gemischte Gruppe...

Irgendwelche Tipps?

Monzetti

P.S. !!!Langsam eilt es!!! - Der Feiertag naht!!!


----------



## THREE60 (8. Mai 2002)

startpunkt waldschänke oder dreiländerpunkt (anfahrt von vaals).
rechts und links des Höhenwegs findet man auf anhieb nette trails. nach Epen raus auch. Haben hier eine Region die recht dicht von Singeltrails durchzogen ist.
Stadtplan mit Aachner Stadtwald (im Süden) ist sicher hilfreich. 
"hot spots": Pionierquelle, Zyklopensteine, entlang der Bahnschienen vom Dreiländereck aus, Grenzweg zwischen Lütticher oder Eupener

Wenn du was ausgeschilderetes suchst die Niederländer haben da ne nette Route. Beginnt in Vaals. 
ansonsten wäre die mailadresse intersannt wenn du mitfahrer suchst: [email protected]. in dieser mailingliste sind ca. 60 Aachner Biker. irgendwer wird sicher morgen auch um Aachen rum fahren.
Selber geh ich morgen in Belgien DH fahren. Sonst hätte ich dir hier was gezeigt.

DH-Krefeld: gibt da ne halde im norden Krefelds wo regelmäßig Rennen gefahren werden.

http://www.downhill-world.de


----------



## Monzetti (10. Mai 2002)

Hallo...

vielen Dank für die Tipps! Wir haben gestern zwei MTB-Reviere in Krefeld befahren...

Vormittags war ich mit Cosi knapp 4 Stunden auf dem Hülser Berg - nachmittags / abends war ich mit Naish knapp 4 Stunden auf den Süchtelner Höhen...

Über beide Reviere gibt es in Kürze einen vollständigen Streckenbericht auf meiner neuesten Domain MTB-FREUNDE ...

Seid gnädig - die Domain habe ich erst vor 2 Wochen begonnen, - aber man sieht zumindest schon mal, wie es mal werden soll...

Erste Bilder von gestern sieht man schon mal im dortigen Forum (Beitrag: Cosi, Naish und Monzetti waren mal wieder biken)...

Also - vielen Dank nochmal und viel Spaß beim schmökern bei den MTB-FREUNDEN ...

Grüße,

Monzetti


----------



## Monzetti (12. Mai 2002)

Hallo ihrs...

habe über die beiden (obengenannten) Touren ein wenig was auf die neuen MTB-SEITEN  gestellt...

Sind nur kurze Tourenberichte mit ein paar Bildern...

Ihr findet sie unter Specials (links im Menue)...

Danke für die Tipps... 

Monzetti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zymotic (24. Mai 2002)

Hallo Bike Freunde, Hallo Mio, Hallo Prattdreivers,

Gestern trafen sich einige "Funbikers" aus Kelmis mit den "Prattdreivers" aus Walhorn zu einer schönen Wochentour.

Mehr zu dieser Ausfahrt findet Ihr auf Mio's Homepage :  
http://www.pratt.de.vu

@ Prattdreivers :  Danke für die schöne Tour, war echt klasse ...

@ Mio :  Weiter so, mit deinen Bildern und schnellen Veröffentlichungen der Touren auf deiner Homepage, richtig gut.

Ich denke mal, das war nicht das letzte Treffen zwischen den Prattdreivers und den Funbikers.

CU & keep on biking ...

Zymotic


----------



## crazy-spy (26. Mai 2002)

Hi!

Ich wohne in Aachen und hab Bock ma mit zu fahren!
ist euer Treffpunk immer derselbe und wie komm ich am besten dorthin? Ich bin nämlich erst 17 und habe keinen Führerschein und müsste mit dem Bike von Aachen nach Eynatten (oder wo immer der TP ist ) fahren 
Thx schoa ma!


----------



## XCRacer (26. Mai 2002)

Hallo Prattdreivers (was heisst das überhaupt? Pratschfahrer )

Ich denke mal "Randonnees" sind sowas wie CTF-Veranstalltungen in Deutschland. Gibt es eine Internetseite, in der man hierzu Termine abfragen kann?

Habe auf eurer Page von der Randonnees am 30.6. in Gemmenich (Grenznähe! Toll! ) gelesen. Wo kann ich näheres hirzu erfahren.

Ansonsten... macht weiter so!
Ich schaue regelmäßig bei euch rein und find´s einfach Klasse


----------



## crazy-spy (3. Juni 2002)

Hi!

Also die Tour gestern war super geiL! Ich wusste echt nicht, dass es so geile Trails und so gibt - für meine Verhältnisse... 
Weiter so....und ich werde garantiert noch mehrmals mit euch fahren! Woida so!


----------



## pratt (7. Juni 2002)

Entschuldigung ich war schon länger nicht mehr hier, darum erst heute meine Antworten.

@Zymotic     Wo warst Du gestern???

@ XCRacer  
Pratschfahrer oder Prattdreivers heißt soviel wie jemand der im Pratsch (Dreck) fährt.

Was ist eine CTF-Veranstaltung? Ich denke mal so was ähnliches wie eine Randonnee in Belgien. 
Nee Spaß beiseite eine Randonnee ist eine organisierte Radwanderung/MTB-Tour. Funktioniert so: Man kommt Vormittags an (mit dem Auto) schreibt sich ein, bezahlt 3 Euro und fährt dann eine ausgeschilderte Strecke ab. Man kann mehrere Streckenlängen auswählen und man hat Gratis Trink- und Essensstände auf der Strecke (meistens 3).

Zu den großen Veranstaltungsgruppen findet Ihr die Links auf meiner HP unter Links (wo sonst).
www.gileppe.be.tf 
www.ebbt.be 
www.chez.com/cyclesadamsmol 
Die meisten Seiten sind aber leider nur auf Französisch.
Aber alle mir bekannten Termine findet Ihr auf meiner HP unter Randonnees


----------



## Mayo (8. Juni 2002)

Hallo, habe die Touren von euch auf eurer Homepage verfolgt, mich würde es reizen mit Euch zu radeln...problem ich bin ein relativer Frischling, habe auch keine lust ganze Zeit dann hinten anzuhängen  könnte bestimmt noch einiges dazu lernen z.b. Fahrtechnik
Die nächste Tour am Donnerstag in Astenet wie lang und was für ein Streckenprofil wird dort gefahren 
Mich würde es auf jedenfall reizen mal mit zu biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pratt (9. Juni 2002)

Donnerstag fahren wir so 40 km weit bei einem ähnlichen Streckenprofil wie in den letzten 3 Wochen.
Die Biker die aus Aachen mit dem Rad anreisen (im Letzten Monat war da immer einer) kürzen meistens die Strecke nach 2/3 ab und fahren von dort aus nach Hause.
Eigentlich ist unser Tempo nicht sonderlich schnell und nach technischen Passagen warten wir gerne.
Komme doch Donnerstag einfach mit, dann siehst Du ja, was Dich erwartet.


----------



## Mayo (14. Juni 2002)

Wie du sicher bemerkt hast habe ich es am Donnerstag nicht geschafft?schade eigentlich...seit ihr toztdem bei dem Wetter gefahren? Nein das war es nicht was mich abgehalten hat 
Aber mein Doc hat es mir verboten, habe zur Zeit nen Infekt nun muss ich mir wohl oder übel schonzeit verschaffen


----------

